# iGZ-DGB-Tarifvertrag bei Zeitfirma



## waldy (14 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage, 
ich lese ofter bei angboteb von Zeitfirmen Löhn nach iGZ-DGB-Tarifvertrag.
Was bedeutet das, ist das Festgelegte Löhn oder ?
Ich möchte gerne wiessen, was bekommt Energieelektroniker nach diese Tarif oder Mechatroniker.
gruß waldy


----------



## Kojote (14 September 2005)

HI

genau kann ich es mich sagen, aber so ca. 8-9€

-allso lächerlich

Zeitarbeitsfirmen sind eben Seelenverkäufer
 :evil:


----------



## waldy (14 September 2005)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort,
na ja 8-9 eur - muss ich für diese Geld arbeiten oder schlafen am Arbeitsplatz?

gruß waldy


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

igz ist der Interessenverband Deutscher Zeitarbeitsunternehmen. Die Tarife findet man unter www.ig-zeitarbeit.de
Der IGZ hat Tarife zusammen mit dem DBG festgelegt.
Gruss Olaf


----------



## Kojote (15 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> na ja 8-9 eur - muss ich für diese Geld arbeiten oder schlafen am Arbeitsplatz?



Arbeiten...und zwar min. 10% mehr als die Festangestellten bei der Firma wo Du zum Einsatz kommst  :lol: 

Zeitarbeit ist zwar besser als Arbeitslos....na ja....lieber 2 Monate Arbeitslos als 2 Monate Zeitarbeit  8)


----------



## waldy (18 September 2005)

Hallo,
das ist wirklich so, aus meine Erfahrung Zeitfima für Mechatroniker bietet 9 eur.
Na ja, wenn heute  muss ich noch meine Auto Tanken mit Bensin-Gold-Preis dann es ist eine Super Löhn.

gruß waldy


----------

